# Chess bar recipe? Without "yellow cake mix"?



## Mackenzie (Sep 26, 2004)

Does anyone have one? I am trying to find a recipe but all I have found involves a box of damn yellow cake mix! This is really irking my life









I would be very pleased if you would share =D


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

http://southernfood.about.com/od/yel...r/bl30321a.htm


----------

